
Why Is Europe Failing to Create More Unicorns? - sacheendra
http://000fff.org/why-is-europe-failing-to-create-more-unicorns/
======
sanefive
There is indeed the impossibility to have a european silicon valley, as UK,
France and Deutschland are basically competing to impose London, Paris or
Berlin.

With Brexit impacting London, I think the fight will be more and more between
Paris and Berlin. Paris being a true word capital, but Berlin being cheaper
and more international, it's hard to predict which one will prevail.

